# Tri-State Hobbies



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

Just a reminder that next weekend is the BRL oval series. No *on-road* racing next Sunday (Oct. 18th)  This doesn't mean that the on-road racers can't show up this Sunday (Oct. 11) Remember that the Halloween classic is only 3 weeks away, so let get them cars dialed in for on-road. Also there will be a warm up race for the Halloween Classic (Oct. 24) here at Tri-State. Paul Cicarello (Chicky) will be trying to attend, pending any other obligations. :wave:


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Classes*

What onroad classes/turnout do you expect for this weekend?


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

*Touring rubber and foam, 1/12 scale*

Probably 17.5 in rubber touring
10.5 foam touring

17.5 1/12 scale
13.5 1/12 scale
10.5 1/12 scale

VTA of course


We, of course do not turn any racers away, just bring your equipment and we will help you and place you in a heat to have some FUN.

:wave:


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

I know I'll have a 17.5 1/12 and either 10.5 or 17.5 touring. Zimmerman will have both 17.5 and 10.5 1/12, and likely 2 others for 17.5 1/12.


----------



## GHBECK (Dec 5, 2005)

onefastdude said:


> Just a reminder that next weekend is the BRL oval series. No *on-road* racing next Sunday (Oct. 18th)  This doesn't mean that the on-road racers can't show up this Sunday (Oct. 11) Remember that the Halloween classic is only 3 weeks away, so let get them cars dialed in for on-road. Also there will be a warm up race for the Halloween Classic (Oct. 24) here at Tri-State. Paul Cicarello (Chicky) will be trying to attend, pending any other obligations. :wave:


Warmup On-Road Race Saturday Oct 24th @ Tri-State? Correct? Time?


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

GHBECK said:


> Warmup On-Road Race Saturday Oct 24th @ Tri-State? Correct? Time?


 
Yes - Tri-State

Yes - Correct

Saturday 9:00 to 9:00 - practice only

Sunday 9:00 till racing is finished or 6:00 whichever is later 
3 heats and mains Racing starts approx. 12:00
whichever is later.

Is this Greg Hallenbeck?


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

Great day at Tri-State hobbies yesterday with the Halloween classic warm-up in full swing. *Thanks* to all the racers that traveled to our facility from Kentucky, Indiana and northern Ohio. We seen a few old faces that haven't been down to the facility since last year. Good Luck to everyone going to the Halloween Classic in Cleveland this coming weekend.







:wave:


----------

